# Flying Buzzard - Merged Threads



## Vernal

*Flying Buzzard - merged threads*

The last I heard of the above mentioned tug that she was being sold to a Canadian owner has anybody got any update on this vessel


----------



## stevecz

Mentioned on Clydesite
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/clydeshippingcompany.asp
It says she is under "restoration", but they are removing the Steam Plant and replacing it with a Diesel Engine????????????????????. Shame!

However:
There is also a link to her own site
http://www.flyingbuzzard.co.uk/


----------



## Vernal

Thank you for the info,she was a grand old lady and I agree with you inregards to the removal of the Steam Engine it would have been great for her to retain her original plant but thats life these days.
I guess I will have to dig deeper into her whereabouts


----------



## Bruce Carson

The steam engine is gone, and there are pictures to prove it.
Apparently it was not an important part of the "restoration".

http://www.flyingbuzzard.com/

Bruce C.


----------



## Vernal

*Flying Buzzard*

Thanks Bruce
Excellent web site of the old girl,will have to keep an eye open for her when she comes over to Canada


----------



## Mike Nelder

*Flying Buzzard*

The official website of the Flying Buzzard is www.flyingbuzzard.com. We've owned her for two years now, the boilers were removed when we got her so she was no longer viable in steam (our regret too!). We are, however, giving her a new life so check out the website and contact us if you want any further info., help also appreciated!


----------



## Mike Nelder

*How do you like me so far ????*

Your friendly west coast Canadian calling! Just joined up to this site and wondering if anyone has information on ex-crew and passengers that may have been on the Flying Buzzard (ex Clyde tug/tender, 1951)? She's presently in Maryport, NW ***bria but we're taking her over to Canada in the fall (www.flyingbuzzard.com).
Cheers ... Mike


----------



## benjidog

Welcome to SN Mike and good luck with your restoration work on Flying Buzzard.

I hope you will find much of interest here - please feel free to contribute to the threads. You may wish to post some photos of FB as you progress.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Welcome aboard, Mike. Enjoy the site.

Rgds


----------



## wee bobby

Hi mike', and welcome! hope the restoration goes well loo forward to the PIC'S


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Mike,
A warm welcome to the site from me too! I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. 

Having looked at your website, Julie and you have certainly embarked on a massive project. Well done and best wishes for your continued success. (Applause)


----------



## thunderd

Welcome Mike and good luck with the project.


----------



## gdynia

Welcome to SN Mike and enjoy all on offer


----------



## vchiu

Hope you could save the triple expansion engine and store for a later use. this is a very rare piece of engineering now.

If the boilers were removed, this is supposed to be the least annoying as it is a good deal to replace them with modern ones. 

The experience of changing boilers on the waverley allowed to dratically cut oil consuption, although it stil remains superior to that of a modern diesel.


The other advantage is that a new boiler can burn with a much lower level of toxic emissions (CO, NO..) thanks to the regular nature of a flame in opposition to an (internal) explosion.

Anyway, I guess this is too late, and it is easy to say but needs $$$$ to do, which is not that easy.

Congratulations for saving this cute little ship from the scrap


----------



## R58484956

Welcome mike to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## darrel

*Flying Buzzard*

Hi all
Has anyone any idea what has become of 'Flying Buzzard' last heard of at Maryport,***bria. She was a Cyde steam tug, sunk by tow and refloated.


----------



## benjidog

Welcome to SN Darrel from Lancashire.

I hope you enjoy the site and that someone is able to answer your question.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Darrel,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey!
I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb) 

Have a look at this thread for more information on Flying Buzzard:

Previous SN Flying Buzzard thread


----------



## non descript

*Darrel*, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community; enjoy the site and all it has to offer and we very much look forward to your postings. _Bon Voyage_


----------



## R58484956

Greetings and welcome Darryl to the site.Bon voyage.


----------



## Vernal

*Flying Buzzard*

There was a post concerning the Flying Buzzard,I found this on youtube a video of the old girl doing her trials after she was converted to diesel:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAtUEkEfD5c


----------



## Peter Fielding

*Flying Buzzard*

Nice to see the old girl under way again. I went aboard several years ago, when she was a tourist attraction in Maryport. Anyone have any details on when/where/by whom she was re-engined and put back into commission?


----------



## Gulpers

*Merged Threads*

Four existing *Flying Buzzard *threads merged. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers

*Update*

Holyhead Coastguard have just spoken to *Flying Buzzard*. She is currently 8 miles SW of Bardsey Island, bound for Fishguard and ultimately for Vancouver BC. (Applause)


----------



## Coastie

Peter, for details, see here: http://www.flyingbuzzard.com/


----------



## JimC

Used her many times when in Anchor Line and when towing Jack-ups down the Clyde for leg-up (not over) at Roseneath Patch. her and all her 'flying' sisters.

All the old hands who rememebr her will no doubt be sad to see yet another bit of Clyde history leave the area but at least she's going abck to doing waht she did really well.

Good luck! auld yin.

Jim C.


----------



## JimC

Checked my records - she never actually towed any rigs - that was later.

Jim C


----------



## Peter Fielding

Coastie. Many thanks for that link.


----------



## Coastie

You're welcome, Peter. I've been reading it myself, it is VERY impressive what they have done to her!!


----------



## mickyc123

good to to hear she is on her way, please keep us informed mickyc123


----------



## mickyc123

*flying buzzard journey*

hi all, see in rays thread the flying buzzard is on her way do anyone no how far she has got mick


----------



## Coastie

Well, I haven't heard any more since the day we spoke to her.


----------



## Gulpers

*Position update*

*Flying Buzzard* is anchored off Penzance this morning (15 December 2008).
See photograph *here* in our Gallery. (Thumb)


----------



## treeve

Flying Buzzard left Mount's Bay at 2.30 pm 16th December 2008.


----------



## SHERRILYN G

*Flying Buzzard*

Hello,
I have a intrest in the FLYING BUZZARD which has been docked in Maryport ***bria for many years,over the last four years i have watched a couple Mike and Julie spend hours and hours restoring her to take her on a trip of a lifetime ,taking her to Vancover,Canada,this couple never gave up, working and living through some of the coldest toughest winters in maryport,Mike and Julie rebuild the Engine room ,created living space, created cabins,,there dedication to restore the boat to her former glory and take her on a journey of a livetime was a hugh task and a dream which has now become reality,Sadly for some of us im maryport the Flying Buzzard left in early december after a few minor proble,s and a stop over in fishguard,their dream was now as i said before a reality,from fishguardthey travelled around landsend to Falmouth,crossed Bisay to LA CORONA in north west spain,they left on the 29/12/08.hit bad weather,they continued on and anchored offPORTO SANTO,north eastof Maderia,arrived in Funchel, they left maderia on the9th of january and arrived in Las Palmas on the 11th,and intend setting off from here to head for Cape Verdes next week.
We looked around the boat just before it left, the engine room was magnificant,the hours and hours of sheer dedicated hard work had certanly paid dividends, the hold was full of aid supplys, medicins, pianos seeds,zimmer frames, you name it and it was there,Mike and Julie will be deliveing these supplies along there passage.
i personally have no background with boats etc, but this restoration has been a brilliant insight into what can be achieved through sheer hard, work and determination to follow your dream.I wish them both a safe and onward passage, would love to have seen there faces as they bring the buzzard into Vancover island.no couple have deserved to seem there dream become a reality ,more than these two..best wishes sherrilyn


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Sherrilyn.
An interesting introduction to the crew.
Find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## varagen

I know both Mike and Jules having visited them off and on over the last 3 years, even managed to get them a Hf radio set and antenna and nav software,keep getting updates which is very nice,hope they are having fun n the sun.


----------



## SHERRILYN G

hi...im sure they would be really thankfull and appreciative of your help,nice to see them under way,and having as you say some fun in the sun,they sure deserve it,as you say it is nice to get the updates.nice to see the Buzzard ancored in Las Palmas with the sun shining on her.makes a change from the wet cold windy weather in maryport. thank you both for your kind replys.take care ... sherrilyn


----------



## Coastie

Hi Sherrilyn.

There is a thread about the Flying Buzzard, when I find it, I will post the link here, if someone doesn't beat me to it! LOL!


----------



## Coastie

Found it! It's here, http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=13742


----------



## SHERRILYN G

Hello...Thank you so much for your help....much appreciated...kindest regards..Sherrilyn


----------



## bert thompson

Sherrilyn what a wonderful story. I do wish them every success and hope we get updates
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## benjidog

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Sherrilyn and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## SHERRILYN G

Hi.. The Buzzard Is Making Her Way To Vancover Island Bc, Where Mike The Owner Is From, Currently Ancored Off Las Palmas, And Shortly Setting Ogff For Cape Verdes Islands, The Hold Is Full Of Aid Supplies, Seeds, Medicines, Pianos Etc, Which They Intend To Drop Off On Route,mike And Julie Have Worked Non Stop.putting In Long Days And Nights In There Bid To Return The Buzzard To Its Former Glory,they Themselves Have Carried Out The Majority Of The Massive Workload Overcoming Every Obstical Put Before Them To Follow There Dream, Take A Look At The Webpages To See The Work.get Regular Updates From This Truly Amazing Couple Will Keep You Updated..sherrilyn. Ps Great Picture PPS WEBPAGE IS wwwflyingbuzzard.com.thank you sherrilyn


----------



## SHERRILYN G

mickyc123 said:


> hi all, see in rays thread the flying buzzard is on her way do anyone no how far she has got mick


ancored off las palmas due to st off for cape verded islands any day now...sherrilyn


----------



## HALLLINE

Mike has just informed me that the original engine is now at the Irvine maritime museum, so it's good that it didn't go for scrap.
Dave


----------



## mickyc123

hi sherrilyn its always good to hear about the buzzard, fantastic acheivement Mike


----------



## Vernal

*Flying Buzzard*

Anybody got any update on the Flying Buzzard,where is she and how long till she gets to the West Coast of Canada


----------



## AncientBrit

http://www.sailblogs.com/member/flyingbuzzard/


----------



## Vernal

Thanks Bob
Did not know about this site
will keep an eye on it from now on
Norm


----------



## gordy

*Old tug going to Canada*

I can't find the thread on this story, of the couple who had restored the tug and were taking it to Canada.
Can anybody help?


----------



## Gulpers

gordy,

I think you are referring to *Flying Buzzard*. 
There are already four merged threads concerning the tug however, another couple of threads have cropped up and I'll add them too in a few minutes. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers

*Merged Threads*

Three more *Flying Buzzard* threads merged with this one. (Thumb) 
Time we had an update on her progress, if anyone has any more information, please add it to this thread. (==D)


----------



## Goofygal

Hi

My grandfather was a 2nd engineer on the Flying Buzzard, and was involved in the salvage of the HMS Thetis (I have a newspaper clipping). But I'm confused... everything I have seen on line about the Buzzard indicates that the boat was built in 1951. 

Can anyone shed any light on this for me please?

Thanks heaps!! (Wave)


----------



## doncontrols

Hi Goofygal,

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=77

http://1914-1918.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=167409

Hope this helps!


----------



## BillH

Goofygal said:


> Hi
> 
> My grandfather was a 2nd engineer on the Flying Buzzard, and was involved in the salvage of the HMS Thetis (I have a newspaper clipping). But I'm confused... everything I have seen on line about the Buzzard indicates that the boat was built in 1951.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on this for me please?
> 
> Thanks heaps!! (Wave)


The Clyde Shipping Company had owned 3 vessels of this name, the third being the one to which you refer.

Here is the detail for all 3

FLYING BUZZARD (1) (1895 - 1900) iron screw tug

O.N. 104606. 380g. 26n. 150.0 x 24.5 x 13.0 feet.
T.3-cyl. (18", 29" & 47"x 33") 112 nhp 800 ihp engine manufactured by Rankin & Blackmore, Greenock.

1895: Completed by Wm. Hamilton & Company, Port Glasgow (Yard No. 119), for the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (J. M. Cuthbert, manager), Glasgow. 
1900: Sold to Liverpool Steam Tug Company Ltd, renamed CRUIZER. 
1903: For five months was owned by Sir Thomas Lipton, Bart, London, (Liverpool Steam Tug Company Ltd., managers), before reverting to managers ownership. 
1906: Sold to Canadian Pacific Railways Company, Montreal, retaining Liverpool registry. 
1913: Sold to Charles & Charles George Brister trading as C. Brister & Company, Halifax. 
5.11.1914: Sold to Cruizer Towing Company Ltd., Halifax. 
1925: Sold to Cruizer Shipping Company Ltd., (Dominion Coal Company Ltd., managers), Halifax. 
1949: Sold to Dominion Coal Company Ltd., Sydney N. S., retaining Halifax registry. 
1952: Sold to Dominion Iron & Steel Company Ltd., Sydney N. S., and had subsequently been demolished by them by August 1952.



FLYING BUZZARD (2) (1912 - 1946) 

O.N. 133027. 199g. 3n. 115.0 x 23.6 x 10.0 feet.
C.2-cyl. (20" & 42" x 27") 99 nhp engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.

1912: Completed by Ferguson Bros., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 204), for the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (Wm. Cuthbert, manager), Glasgow. 
11.8.1914 until 6.2.1919: In Admiralty service at Loch Ewe and Stornoway. 
1946: Sold to Fairplay Towage & Shipping Company Ltd., Avonmouth, and renamed FAIRPLAY THREE. 
8.9.1950: Transferred to the parent company - Fairplay Schleppdampfschiff Reederi, (Richard Borchard G.m.b.H., managers), Germany, and renamed FAIRPLAY XIX. 
1950: Sustained fire-damage and was laid up pending disposal. 
23.6.1951: Sold to Eisen und Metall A. G., Hamburg for demolition.


FLYING BUZZARD (3) (1951 - 1963)

O.N. 135529. 261g. 114'11" x 27'1" x 12'11-1/4".
C.2-cyl. (21"& 44" x 28") engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.

21.5.1951: Launched by Ferguson Bros. (Port Glasgow) Ltd., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 399), for the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., Glasgow. 
23.8.1951: Completed. 
1951: Run down by an American tanker and was beached on the south bank opposite Dumbarton. Subsequently refloated and repaired by her builders at Port Glasgow. 
1963: Sold to Dundee Harbour Trustees, Dundee, and renamed HARECRAIG II. 
1976: Sold to A. C. Cranes Ltd., Dublin, retaining Dundee registry. 
1983: Sold to the Maryport Steamship Museum, Maryport and reverted to FLYING BUZZARD as an exhibit

No research done since 2000.


----------



## Goofygal

You people are wonderful!! Thank you so much!! (Applause)


----------



## jimthehat

BillH said:


> The Clyde Shipping Company had owned 3 vessels of this name, the third being the one to which you refer.
> 
> Here is the detail for all 3
> 
> FLYING BUZZARD (1) (1895 - 1900) iron screw tug
> 
> O.N. 104606. 380g. 26n. 150.0 x 24.5 x 13.0 feet.
> T.3-cyl. (18", 29" & 47"x 33") 112 nhp 800 ihp engine manufactured by Rankin & Blackmore, Greenock.
> 
> 1895: Completed by Wm. Hamilton & Company, Port Glasgow (Yard No. 119), for the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (J. M. Cuthbert, manager), Glasgow.
> 1900: Sold to Liverpool Steam Tug Company Ltd, renamed CRUIZER.
> 1903: For five months was owned by Sir Thomas Lipton, Bart, London, (Liverpool Steam Tug Company Ltd., managers), before reverting to managers ownership.
> 1906: Sold to Canadian Pacific Railways Company, Montreal, retaining Liverpool registry.
> 1913: Sold to Charles & Charles George Brister trading as C. Brister & Company, Halifax.
> 5.11.1914: Sold to Cruizer Towing Company Ltd., Halifax.
> 1925: Sold to Cruizer Shipping Company Ltd., (Dominion Coal Company Ltd., managers), Halifax.
> 1949: Sold to Dominion Coal Company Ltd., Sydney N. S., retaining Halifax registry.
> 1952: Sold to Dominion Iron & Steel Company Ltd., Sydney N. S., and had subsequently been demolished by them by August 1952.
> 
> 
> 
> FLYING BUZZARD (2) (1912 - 1946)
> 
> O.N. 133027. 199g. 3n. 115.0 x 23.6 x 10.0 feet.
> C.2-cyl. (20" & 42" x 27") 99 nhp engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.
> 
> 1912: Completed by Ferguson Bros., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 204), for the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., (Wm. Cuthbert, manager), Glasgow.
> 11.8.1914 until 6.2.1919: In Admiralty service at Loch Ewe and Stornoway.
> 1946: Sold to Fairplay Towage & Shipping Company Ltd., Avonmouth, and renamed FAIRPLAY THREE.
> 8.9.1950: Transferred to the parent company - Fairplay Schleppdampfschiff Reederi, (Richard Borchard G.m.b.H., managers), Germany, and renamed FAIRPLAY XIX.
> 1950: Sustained fire-damage and was laid up pending disposal.
> 23.6.1951: Sold to Eisen und Metall A. G., Hamburg for demolition.
> 
> 
> FLYING BUZZARD (3) (1951 - 1963)
> 
> O.N. 135529. 261g. 114'11" x 27'1" x 12'11-1/4".
> C.2-cyl. (21"& 44" x 28") engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.
> 
> 21.5.1951: Launched by Ferguson Bros. (Port Glasgow) Ltd., Port Glasgow (Yard No. 399), for the Clyde Shipping Company Ltd., Glasgow.
> 23.8.1951: Completed.
> 1951: Run down by an American tanker and was beached on the south bank opposite Dumbarton. Subsequently refloated and repaired by her builders at Port Glasgow.
> 1963: Sold to Dundee Harbour Trustees, Dundee, and renamed HARECRAIG II.
> 1976: Sold to A. C. Cranes Ltd., Dublin, retaining Dundee registry.
> 1983: Sold to the Maryport Steamship Museum, Maryport and reverted to FLYING BUZZARD as an exhibit
> 
> No research done since 2000.


my uncle was C/E on her when she was run down,luckily he had come up on deck and was standing on the port side when the incident happened,the buzzard was coming up to take a head line and was close up under the bow when she was over run.

jim


----------



## Vernal

You might want to check this site on the original Flying Buzzard:
www.sailblogs.com/member/flyingbuzzard/


----------



## Vernal

Also check out yhis Site:
www.flyingbuzzard.com/done1.htm


----------



## ray morgan

I took some photos of the Flying Buzzard,in Maryport some years ago,the next time I went to Maryport she had gone,I often wondered were.


----------



## CEYLON220

ray morgan said:


> I took some photos of the Flying Buzzard,in Maryport some years ago,the next time I went to Maryport she had gone,I often wondered were.


Ray, Maryport started up a marine exibition in the late 1990s and the FLYING BUZZARD was one of the ships there but apparently due to lack of support these ships went either for scrap or to other sorces , as for the FB well there the mystery deepens until someone else comes up on her fate.


----------



## CEYLON220

Just dug up a photo which I took of the museum ships at Maryport before they berthed them in the inner harbour,
the yacht is the SCHAARHORN and I think that the FLYING BUZZARD is the one inboard against the seawall.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## BillH

CEYLON220 said:


> Ray, Maryport started up a marine exibition in the late 1990s and the FLYING BUZZARD was one of the ships there but apparently due to lack of support these ships went either for scrap or to other sorces , as for the FB well there the mystery deepens until someone else comes up on her fate.


Some deep digging into various tug orientated websites and others, has thrown up the following bits and pieces

2004 she was sold to Mike and Julie Nelder of Maryport who intended to convert her to diesel as part of restoration then sail her to Canada.
2008: Undergoing refurbishment
Her original steam engine was at the Scottish Maritime Museum at Irvine in October 2009 
At that time the FLYING BUZZARD was at Chaguaramas, Trinidad.
Since then, she has been reported as being to Isla Margarita/Venezuela and mostly up to Grenada and St Vincent since (as well as acting as a wedding venue for her owners). 
She may be used as a floating bar at Cariacou for a while.

A correction to her as a casualty in 1951 it was actually 1952

"FLYING BUZZARD" (1951, 261g). Owned by Clyde Shipping Co, Ltd., was fouled by the tanker 'ESSO APPALACHEE' (1942, 9,819g) in the Clyde, 22/4/1952 and foundered by the Dumbuck Light. Salvage is in progress.

6/1952: "FLYING BUZZARD" Was refloated 23/5/1952 and towed to Messrs. Lamont's yard for repairs.


----------



## ray morgan

I remember seeing a TV program called Murphys Navy I think, were they brought a Puffer,the Schaarhorn and I think the Flying Buzzard,through the Caladonian Canal from the East Coast to start a Museum in Maryport ***bria,nothing there now,that was some years ago.


----------



## Duncan112

"Flying Buzzard" was bought by a couple who reengined it and set off on a world cruise blog here http://www.sailblogs.com/member/flyingbuzzard/


----------



## Gulpers

*Merged threads*

Latest Flying Buzzard thread merged with all the previous ones. (Thumb)


----------

